# Sled Pull



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Like a lot of the country the snow storm Friday night left us with several inches of snow. This afternoon one of my Grandgirls, Linda went sledding on a small hill in my back yard. I gave her a push to start making a path for the sled but because the snow was deep she didn't get far. That's when my boy Titus decided to help out. Needless to say we all had a great time.

Joe


----------



## rocthebully (Aug 17, 2013)

That was a cool , that sure did look like a lot of fun.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awesome! I totally want to hook my dogs up to a sled to pull! Glad you all had fun! Did you manage to get pictures?


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Aww she had a blast, that little laugh!!!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe that is awesome! Your grandgirl's laugh is infectious! And the dog was just too cool! Wish my little girl liked the cold/wet like that... she's so prissy, hates to get her paws wet lol. My boy though... he lives for that stuff! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Oh my goodness ur granddaughters little laugh is so freaking cute!!!! It reminds me of the little girl from monsters inc

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How adorable thanks for sharing joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

That's so adorable! Looks like they had such a great time, and your granddaughter's laugh is the cutest I love watching my pups and the kids together, it's so precious. Thank you for sharing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Love it! And that laugh omg had me giggling.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you one and all for taking a look andyour kind comments.

*Coach*, ufortunately no pictures. I was really glad that my wife was taking a video with her phone to catch that scene. I made thesame comment, I'd like to harness him to a sled. I can only imagine what he could do pulling forward instead in reverse. LOL!

*StangChick* and *rocthebully*, We had lots of laughs and Titus was such a clown.

*ThaLadyPit*, My last bull dog was a prissy sissy girl too, but only when it came to the weather. She hated the rain and would hold it all day if it was raining or snowing out. She too never wanted to get her paws wet. Titus just loves the snow and the rain doesn't seem to bother him much.

*DieselsMommie*, LOL! That's our little *Boo* laughing!

*Just Tap Pits*, who the hell asked ya! Just bustin' 'em. You know I love ya man. Us Illinausea boys got to stick together.

*TeamCourter* and* Amanda*, Linda was getting such a kick out of Titus romping in the snow. The two of them are always thick as thieves. When he grabbed the sled and started pulling her she couldn't quit laughing. *Amanda*, it still makes me giggle every time I watch the clip.

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Hell Chicago aint in Illinois its in Chicago


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Hell Chicago aint in Illinois its in Chicago


LMAO, seems that way don't it. Still---- we share the same corrupt governor(s). 

Joe


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

jttar said:


> LMAO, seems that way don't it. Still---- we share the same corrupt governor(s).
> 
> Joe


How true sir how true


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

OMG, that was adorable!!

I'm not sure which of them had more fun!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much *Jazzy&Veronica*. We all had a great time. The two of them are nuts about each other and I so enjoy watching the two of them growing up together.

I need to learn how to embed the YouTube video into the post insteadof just the link like you did with Veronica's video.

Joe


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

I go to the page my video is on and then copy the entire www. address bar at the very top of the page into my post and...

poof! :thumbsup:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much J&V. I didn't try that I was copying the hyper link into the "insert link" dialog box. I'll edit and give that a try. Appreciate your help.

Joe

Edit: Tried it but didn't work, maybe a browser thing.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh my goodness that's cute. What an adorable laugh! Both look like they had a blast!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Cain's Mom! I couldn't believe that Titus just bit down on that sled and satred pulling Linda down the hill. Glad my wife had her phone recording the video and caught in on camera. 

BTW, haven't seen Cain's Dad on here for awhile. I told him we needed more men here. LOL! Enjoy your Holiday.

Joe


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

jttar said:


> Thank you Cain's Mom! I couldn't believe that Titus just bit down on that sled and satred pulling Linda down the hill. Glad my wife had her phone recording the video and caught in on camera.
> 
> BTW, haven't seen Cain's Dad on here for awhile. I told him we needed more men here. LOL! Enjoy your Holiday.
> 
> Joe


Very glad she got it on video! A good laugh for sure.

Haha I think he just browses. Doesn't do much on here. He's busy working  happy holidays to your family!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Joe that's awesome to know I'm not the only one with a prissy little girl lol. Youtube is picky sometimes... it may change over later, just depends.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Youtube is picky sometimes... it may change over later, just depends.


Thanks ThaLadyPit, Just trying to make this and any future video's easier to access. I'll give it some time and see if it comes in. :thumbsup:

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

No problem... mine go back and forth. Sometimes they embed and sometimes they don't... no worries.


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Now I have to try...






Well that's weired! I did what I usually do and it didn't work!!






Linda&Titus - YouTube

Nothing worked!! WTH?











I quit.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL, thanks for trying J&V. It is appreciated. 

Joe


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol... it happens. Not sure if its on GPs end or youtube.


----------

